# VolfenHag ZX 7180



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

My buddy picked up this VolfenHag ZX 7180 for $25 bucks off someone..It worked WELL...for a while, but keeps on kicking into protection mode now for some reason..I know this is an expensive amp and was wondering why/what would make it do that or if I could possibly rebuild the BEAST..I'm fairly good at electronics/soldering, the whole replacing capacitors and stuff..I pulled it apart, but no obvious burnt spots or blown anything..Any help is appreciated..
Peace-Heath J. Ky


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

well your looking at a 1600 watt max, 640 watt rms @ 2 ohm bridged amp it could be a number of things. i have delt with a few of these amps and there cheap. $125 new so you get what you payed for. What do you have hooked up to this thing? a pair of good 12 inch woofers could enable this thing to trip and also this amp is not 1 ohm stable so make sure your running 2 ohms. if the subs are more than 640 watts rms put together you may want to turn the amp down to 75% that also might cause it to pop into protection. if anything and you really like this amp go to sonicelectronix.com and pick one up for 135 bucks with a 1 year warantee on it.


----------



## 03SE-R (Jan 2, 2008)

This is an awesome bugdet amp it absolutely slams my kicker cvrs. Mine went out about seven months ago and i sent it back and got a new one all i paid was shipping. Go to volfenhagaudio.com and get contact info and give them a call to see what they can do for you.


----------

